# Troche powolne Gentoo

## cubeew

Witam,

Od nie dawna na desktopie uzywam Gentoo 1.6.14 z kernelem 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #11. Skompilowalem kernel pod swoj sprzet, wyrzucilem zbedne sterowniki, dodatkowo dodatalm fglrx dla mojej karty ATI. Jako menadzera okien uzywam GNOME. Komputer to Athlon 2400, 1gb ram, Sata 120 Spinpoint, SB Live. System jednak nie pracuje tak szybko jak bym sobie tego zyczyl. Firefox otwiera sie dosc dlugo, klikam i musze odczekac chwile zeby sie zaladowal.

Ogladam film korzystajac z mplayera (na fullscreen z zoom=yes), procesor mam zajety w 100%, i film zwalnia.

Co moze byc przyczyna takiego zachowania? Na co zwrocic uwage? 

Z gory dziekuje za informacje.

Pozdrawiam,

Kuba

----------

## gentooxic

może masz wyłączoną obsługę DMA?

sprawdź: hdparm -d /dev/twoj_dysk

----------

## v7n

Na podstawie FF i Mplayera trudno cos wywnioskowac. Bo FF tak ma, ze troche pomuli zanim odpali, a Mplayer ( przynajmniej u mnie ) zajmuje 99% proca przy niektorych wmv ( i do tego wcale nie potrzeba fullscreena ).

/aczkolwiek niewlaczone DMA jest najczestsza przyczyna mulenia.

----------

## cubeew

Chyba rzeczywiscie jest to problem DMA. Tak jak wczesniej napisalem mam dysk SATA,  plyta na chipsecie:

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

Przy probie wlaczenia DMA dostaje takie cos:

/dev/sda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

Kernel skompilowalem z:

SCSI low-level drivers  --->    

    <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support    

    <*>   VIA SATA support   

Jak to naprawic?

Dziekuje za pomoc,

pozdrawiam,

Kuba

----------

## v7n

Bym sprobowal jeszcze to ( ale zaznaczam, ze nie mam do czynienia z dyskiem sata )

device drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support >

<*> Generic PCI bus-master DMA support 

<*> Use PCI DMA by default when available 

i teraz wybierz swoj chipset

----------

## cubeew

Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Tak tez zrobilem, ale dalej to samo.

----------

## Polin

Wylaczone DMA w dyskach SATA? Ciekawa koncepcja...

To nie jest tak, ze DMA w SATA jest 'wbudowane' i zawsze obowiazuje?

A hdparm srednio sie nadaje do dyskow SATA - napisany jest dla ATA.

A co do tematu: 

Firefox jest troche przyciezki i ciezko cos z tym zrobic. Ktos na forum pisal kiedys, ze zmienil wewnetrzne flagi co dalo kopa FF, poszukaj i sproboj.

W kwestii mplayera+ATI duzo bajtow na forach uplynelo, ale nie wiem, czy jest jakies rozwiazanie tego problemu. Wsparcie ATI dla ich sprzetu pod linuksem powinno byc w podrecznikach jako przyklad, jak NIE traktowac klienta.

----------

## danrok^

cubeew: możesz jeszcze pokazać hdparm -Tt /dev/sda?

----------

## cubeew

Prosze:

 Timing cached reads:   1012 MB in  2.02 seconds = 501.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.02 seconds =  52.38 MB/sec

Moze to wlasnie jest problem z ATI. Glxgears pokazuje cos takiego:

14611 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2922.200 FPS

20920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4184.000 FPS

20559 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4111.800 FPS

19520 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3904.000 FPS

19936 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3987.200 FPS

Kuba

----------

## danrok^

No to tak, co do dysku, to prędkości wydają się być troche za niskie, sam mam sata i wyniki:

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2612 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1305.92 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  198 MB in  3.02 seconds =  65.65 MB/sec

```

Tylko, że znowu te różnice moga być spowodowane tym, że hdparm jest napisany pod dyski ATA, nie SATA. Co do glxgears to wyniki nie sa złe, ale to też zależy od tego jaką masz kartę dokładnie. Mógłbyś jeszcze zobaczyć rc-status, ps-e czy nie masz zbędnych śmieci oraz top, co tak obciąza komputer?

----------

## cubeew

Tez mi sie wydaje ze wyniki sa niskie. Jak moge przyspieszyc swoja dysk, bo to zapewne on jest "waskim gardlem" ? :Smile: 

Kuba

----------

## arsen

no co ty gadasz, prędkości eleganckie masz, 52 to bardzo dobry wynik, nie ważne czy sata czy nie, szukaj dalej i dyski już zostaw w spokoju.

----------

## danrok^

Być może, jednak autor dalej nie podal wyniku top, rc-status i ps -e.

----------

## cubeew

RC-status:

```
Runlevel: default

local            [ started ] 

netmount     [ started ] 

syslog-ng     [ started ]

vixie-cron     [ started ] 

domainname [ started ] 

net.eth0       [ started ] 

xdm           [ started ] 

```

Procesy:

```
  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 khelper

    5 ?        00:00:00 kthread

    7 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

    8 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

   91 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  137 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  138 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  140 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  139 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

  141 ?        00:00:00 vesafb

  732 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

  783 ?        00:00:00 ata/0

  785 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_0

  786 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_1

 1021 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 7533 ?        00:00:00 syslog-ng

 7967 ?        00:00:00 cron

 8021 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 8022 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 8023 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 8024 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 8025 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 8026 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 8051 ?        00:00:00 gdm

 8053 ?        00:00:00 gdm

 8056 ?        00:03:48 X

 8083 ?        00:00:00 gnome-session

 8102 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 8103 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 8106 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent

 8108 ?        00:00:00 gconfd-2

 8114 ?        00:00:00 gnome-keyring-d

 8116 ?        00:00:00 bonobo-activati

 8118 ?        00:00:01 gnome-settings-

 8123 ?        00:00:10 metacity

 8128 ?        00:00:02 nautilus

 8130 ?        00:00:02 gnome-panel

 8132 ?        00:00:05 wnck-applet

 8135 ?        00:00:00 gnome-vfs-daemo

 8141 ?        00:00:00 mapping-daemon

 8149 ?        00:00:00 clock-applet

 8151 ?        00:00:00 mixer_applet2

 8153 ?        00:00:00 notification-ar

 8155 ?        00:00:11 gnome-terminal

 8156 ?        00:00:00 gnome-pty-helpe

 8157 pts/0    00:00:00 bash

 8170 ?        00:14:24 python

 8181 ?        00:00:00 xscreensaver

 8191 ?        00:00:06 kadu

 8229 ?        00:00:00 mozilla-launche

 8243 ?        00:01:56 firefox-bin

 8258 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

18739 pts/0    00:00:00 mc

18741 pts/2    00:00:00 bash

22493 pts/3    00:00:00 bash

22497 pts/3    00:00:00 ssh

22500 pts/4    00:00:00 bash

22504 pts/4    00:00:00 ssh

22506 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
```

... i top

```

top - 15:54:06 up  4:03,  5 users,  load average: 0.45, 0.37, 0.23

Tasks:  62 total,   1 running,  61 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 12.3% us,  1.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 86.4% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    906108k total,   412576k used,   493532k free,    10040k buffers

Swap:   674720k total,        0k used,   674720k free,   217672k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 8170 jakub     15   0 49028  28m  10m S  7.7  3.2  14:31.57 python

 8056 root      15   0 71528  55m 7644 S  3.3  6.2   3:55.01 X

 8155 jakub     15   0 42880  17m  10m S  1.3  1.9   0:11.78 gnome-terminal

 8132 jakub     16   0 29172  11m 8384 S  0.3  1.3   0:05.91 wnck-applet

 8243 jakub     15   0  123m  53m  18m S  0.3  6.1   2:03.44 firefox-bin

    1 root      16   0  1472  512  452 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.32 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 events/0

    4 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper

    5 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 kblockd/0

    8 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   91 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  137 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

  138 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 pdflush

  140 root      19  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  139 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd0

  141 root      15 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.58 vesafb

  732 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

  783 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0

  785 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0

  786 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_1

 1021 root      13  -4  1712  536  324 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.12 udevd

 7533 root      15   0  1724  576  420 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 syslog-ng

 7967 root      16   0  1732  672  552 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 cron

 8021 root      17   0  1512  612  532 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 8022 root      17   0  1512  608  532 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 8023 root      17   0  1516  612  532 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 8024 root      16   0  1512  608  532 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 8025 root      17   0  1516  612  532 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 8026 root      17   0  1512  608  532 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

 8051 root      16   0  9628 1556 1124 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 gdm

 8053 root      16   0 10308 2452 1936 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.02 gdm

 8083 jakub     16   0 16668 6584 5536 S  0.0  0.7   0:00.34 gnome-session

 8102 jakub     16   0  2508  648  532 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 dbus-launch

 8103 jakub     20   0  3124  540  404 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 dbus-daemon

 8106 jakub     16   0  2964  584  360 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 ssh-agent

 8108 jakub     16   0 11128 9576 1968 S  0.0  1.1   0:00.78 gconfd-2

 8114 jakub     19   0  2268  696  580 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 gnome-keyring-d

 8116 jakub     16   0  5428 3016 2356 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.13 bonobo-activati

 8118 jakub     16   0 28472 9508 7476 S  0.0  1.0   0:01.66 gnome-settings-

 8123 jakub     15   0 13508 8664 6420 S  0.0  1.0   0:11.06 metacity

 8128 jakub     16   0 38828  16m  12m S  0.0  1.9   0:04.01 nautilus

 8130 jakub     16   0 31660  15m  11m S  0.0  1.8   0:02.19 gnome-panel

 8135 jakub     16   0  8272 3732 3152 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.05 gnome-vfs-daemo

 8141 jakub     16   0  2196  800  692 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 mapping-daemon

 8149 jakub     15   0 21128 9.8m 7680 S  0.0  1.1   0:00.48 clock-applet

 8151 jakub     15   0 30132  11m 8212 S  0.0  1.2   0:00.58 mixer_applet2

 8153 jakub     16   0 17896 8060 6840 S  0.0  0.9   0:00.33 notification-ar

 8156 jakub     16   0  2200  688  568 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 gnome-pty-helpe
```

Prosze bardzo, nie wiem jednak w czym to moze pomoc;)

Pozdrawiam,

Kuba

----------

## danrok^

Chodziło mi raczej o top podczas tego zamulania, sprawdź czy napewno ta aplikacja zajmuje 100% procesora wtedy, być może to co innego?

----------

## Gabrys

Prawda jest taka, że firefox i mplayer, to nie są demony szybkości. Spróbuj przez tydzień używać np. Konquerora/Opery oraz Xine'a. Potem się przerzuć z powrotem na Firefox/MPlayer. Tragedia. Ja już dawno porzuciłem MPlayera, choć kiedyś tak nie przymulał. Do Fx niestety jestem przywiązany. Co do dysków i grafiki, to wszystko jest OK. Dysk jakiś mało znany, to nie wyciąga tych 60 MB/s, ale 52 to nie powód do płaczu. DMA, jak słusznie zostało powiedziane, nie może być winne, bo to sprawa dysków ATA, a przy braku DMA prędkość spada naprawdę znacznie.

Możesz jeszcze zmigrować swoje systemy plików na reiserfs. Wydaje mi się, że system sprawia wrażenie szybszego po takiej migracji. Ale z drugiej strony trud trochę niewarty świeczki. Jak będziesz kiedyś stawiać system od zera, to sobie o tym przypomnij  :Wink: .

----------

## arsen

jak można napisać że mplayer przymula, mi zjada 2% cpu jak coś oglądam na full, przy xine tragedia nie wspomonając o napisach na xine.

----------

## Gabrys

Hmmm... to ciekawe. Ja mam właśnie odwrotnie. Nie mierzyłem wprawdzie obciążenia procesora w trakcie oglądania filmu, ale występuje u mnie kilka razy w czasie oglądania przeciętnej długości filmu na fullscreenie objaw, który wygląda na poniżejsekundowy freeze obrazu i dźwięku, aby potem powrócić do normalnego stanu (czyli jednorazowe przymulenie, przy czym jeśli oglądam akurat film akcji, to jest to bardzo niefajne, gdyż mimo, że obraz i dźwięk się zamrażają, to czas płynie i nie mam okazji zobaczyć tego, co było w czasie owego zamrożenia chyba, że cofnę film). Z xinem natomiast od pewnego czasu nie mam żadnych problemów, a i napisy działają i to nieco lepiej niż w mplayerze, gdyż można bez żadnej magii ustawić sobie je na dole ekranu, podczas, gdy film zajmuje środek. Jednyne czego mi nieco brakuje w xinie to panscan.

----------

## arsen

No to masz coś nie tak z mplayerem.

Mplayer ma tą przewagę nad xine jeszcze że nie potrzebuje wątpliwej jakości GUI, a libxine to tylko silnik i nic więcej.

No ale nie o tym temat, niech autor wątka pokaże z jakimi flagami USE ma skompilowanego mplayera.

----------

## cubeew

Mplayer "przymula", bo jest zainstalowany z GRP. Przekompilowalem, go z flagami: mmx mmx2 sse sse2 3DNow i jest zdecydowanie lepiej. Nie wszystkie jednak flagi sa aktywne po skompilowaniu. 

```
MPlayer dev-CVS-060408-23:31-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred; Duron Applebred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE SSE2

```

Jak uaktywnic pozostale funkcje ?

Kuba

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> jak można napisać że mplayer przymula, mi zjada 2% cpu jak coś oglądam na full, przy xine tragedia nie wspomonając o napisach na xine.

 

A jest jakaś różnica w obciążeniu między mPlayer a GmPlayer ? ;] Bo używam tego drugiego i mi jedzie 50% procka :/

Xine odrobine mniej i lepiej znosi obecność FF, jednak nie jest to szczyt moich marzeń :]

 *cubeew wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
> 
> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE SSE2
> ...

 

Hmm, chciałem się właśnie zapytać czy coś takiego ma prawo działać ? Jak zachowa sie progs w takiej sytuacji  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

nie wiem jak gmplayer, widzialem to z 2 lata temu na oczy raz i już więcej nie chce  :Smile: 

cubeew: dodaj do USE 3dnowext oraz 3dnow

----------

## Yatmai

Jednak nie ma to jak konsola :] Odpaliłem mPlayer'a na tym samym filmie co wcześniej i zajął tylko ~2% procka :]

----------

## arsen

im więcej intrukcji multimedialnych procesora ma suport dla mplayer tym lepiej, nie od dziś wiadomo że mplayer bardzo te zabawki lubi  :Smile:  mój ma suport...

```

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

```

czyli wszystko co athlon xp 2400 suportuje.

----------

## cubeew

U mnie to wyglada tak:

```
CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred; Duron Applebred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

```

Jest zdecydowanie lepiej.  :Smile:  Obciazenie CPU w graniach 20%.

A tak przy okazji nasunelo mi sie jedno pytanie. Skad wziasc wieksze fonty niz 28px do mplayera?

Pozdrawiam,

KubaLast edited by cubeew on Sat Apr 15, 2006 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

OK, to już wiem o co chodzi. Mówiłem o gmplayerze.

btw 

```
CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred; Duron Applebred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE
```

----------

## Yatmai

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred; Duron Applebred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)
> 
> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
> 
> Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

 

Buu, a dlaczemu Ty masz 3DNow2 a ja nie ?

```
CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred; Duron Applebred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow SSE

```

----------

## cubeew

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Buu, a dlaczemu Ty masz 3DNow2 a ja nie ?
> 
> 

 

Uzyj flagi 3dnowext.

emerge -av mplayer pokazuje jakie z jakimi dostepnymi flagami mozna skompilowac program.

Kuba

----------

## Gabrys

```
quake@kornel ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) 2800+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2004.482

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow ts

bogomips        : 4014.20
```

Podejrzewam, że 3dnowext to jest 3dnow2 i w USE mam 3dnowext:

```
USE="[...]

        sse 3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext rtc sblive athlonxp

        [...]"
```

EDIT:

trochę się spóźniłem  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hmm, też na to wpadłem :] Skompilowałem z flagą 3DNowExt... Dziwne to troche, czy więc jak skompiluje z SSE2 to pojawi mi sie też ta flaga na procku ? :]

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

----------

## Gabrys

taki prezent na święta?   :Laughing: 

----------

## cubeew

Skompilowalem mplayera z flaga SSE2, niestety nadal jest DISABLED. A Athlon_XP obsluguje ta flage? Cpuinfo pokazuje cos takiego:

```
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
```

----------

## Gabrys

Stąd wniosek, że nie obsługuje. (Swoją drogą po flagach widać czemu Sempron jest lepszy od Athlona  :Wink:  ).

----------

## arsen

 *cubeew wrote:*   

> Skompilowalem mplayera z flaga SSE2, niestety nadal jest DISABLED. A Athlon_XP obsluguje ta flage? Cpuinfo pokazuje cos takiego:
> 
> ```
> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
> ```
> ...

 

athlon 2400 nie ma instrukcji sse2

polecam

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags

```

zobaczysz jakie instrukcje wspiera twój cpu

----------

## gentooxic

jak sprawdzacie z jakim flagami zostal skompilowany mplayer?, ja potrafie tylko genlop'em a on tak fajnie nie potrafi tego przedstawic ;]

----------

## arsen

```

mplayer -v | grep CPUflags

```

----------

## Gabrys

eee, mało uniwersalne, lepiej:

```
emerge -pv nazwa_pakietu
```

przy czym jeśli przy którejś fladze występuje gwiazdka, to znaczy, że ta flaga się zmieniła i znaczenie jest odwrotne (po emerge'u będzie tak jak to jest napisane).

----------

## arsen

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> eee, mało uniwersalne, lepiej:
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv nazwa_pakietu
> ```
> ...

 

to dobrze każdy wie, pytał wyraźnie o inny output co mplayer pokazuje.

----------

## BeteNoire

Widzę, że mocno tu dajecie o mplayerze, a zauważyłem ostatnio dziwną rzecz:

```
$ mplayer

MPlayer dev-CVS-060415-00:32-3.4.6 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP/XP-M Barton,Thorton (Family: 6, Stepping: 0)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany z wykrywaniem procesora podczas pracy - UWAGA - W ten sposób nie uzyskasz

 najlepszej wydajności, przekompiluj MPlayera z opcją --disable-runtime-cpudetection.
```

```
$ emerge -pv mplayer(...)

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib alsa bindist cdparanoia dga directfb dvd encode fbcon gif gtk jpeg libcaca mad mmx mmxext musepack nvidia opengl oss png sdl sse svga truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv xvid -3dfx -arts -bidi -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdread -edl -esd -ggi -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matroska -matrox -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba -sse2 -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xvmc" 0 kB
```

```
$ euse -i cpudetection(...)

Enables runtime cpudetection
```

Więc jak to jest z tym cpudetection? Mam komunikat o włączonej opcji a we flagach jest wyłączona. Bug w ebuildzie?

----------

## arsen

gdyby był błąd w ebuildzie to wszyscy by tak mieli, dziwne...

----------

## BeteNoire

@arsen, wypowiadasz się w imieniu wszystkich?

Czy jest ktoś kto ma podobnie jak ja i/lub ktoś kto zna przyczynę?

----------

## Yatmai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> @arsen, wypowiadasz się w imieniu wszystkich?
> 
> Czy jest ktoś kto ma podobnie jak ja i/lub ktoś kto zna przyczynę?

 

No jeśli nie ma fali protestów to wypowiedź można uznać w imieniu wszystkich :] Sam mam tę samą wersję, a sądząc po flagach podobnego procka i flaga cpudetection, a właściwie jej brak prawidłowo sie wkompilowała :]

----------

## arsen

poniekąd za wszystkich, poprostu przeglądałem ebuilda i nie ma mowy by włączał to przypadkowo, chyba że masz we flagach USE

```

livecd 

```

lub

```

bindist

```

----------

## Gabrys

ano ma: *Quote:*   

> Kod:
> 
> $ emerge -pv mplayer(...)
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib alsa bindist cdparanoia dga directfb dvd encode fbcon gif gtk jpeg libcaca mad mmx mmxext musepack nvidia opengl oss png sdl sse svga truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv xvid -3dfx -arts -bidi -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdread -edl -esd -ggi -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matroska -matrox -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba -sse2 -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xvmc" 0 kB

 

----------

## Polin

U mnie tego problemu nie ma.

Kiedys byl skompilowany z ta flaga i wykrywal procka. Potem w package.use ja wylaczylem i teraz  jej nie uzywa. Wiec chyba nie problem z ebuildem.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *arsen wrote:*   

> poniekąd za wszystkich, poprostu przeglądałem ebuilda i nie ma mowy by włączał to przypadkowo, chyba że masz we flagach USE
> 
> (...)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nie można było tak od razu?  :Wink:  Nawet nie wiedziałem, że ta flaga istnieje.

----------

## Yatmai

Ja w sumie też nie, tyle, że u mnie jest domyślnie wyłączona  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   poniekąd za wszystkich, poprostu przeglądałem ebuilda i nie ma mowy by włączał to przypadkowo, chyba że masz we flagach USE
> 
> (...)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

w sumie sam nie widziałem wcześniej że ta flaga to włącza, zobaczyłem w ebuildzie

```

if use cpudetection || use livecd || use bindist

    then

    myconf="${myconf} --enable-runtime-cpudetection"

fi

```

czasem warto zerknąć do ebuilda.

----------

## BeteNoire

Dzięki za sugestię, na pewno się do niej zastosuję. W sumie to utknąłem na pytaniu: dlaczego cpudetection i -cpudetection nic nie zmienia. Ale już jest ok.

----------

